# 29 gallon lighting upgrade



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Coralife-Aqualight-Fluorescent-Light-Freshwater/dp/B001F9AJDS

I like these. They are cheap enough that if you want to upgrade to two of them, you have a great setup for about $100. I have 3 of these over my 29 gallon and it is too much light. Coarlife also makes a 30 inch PC light, 96 watts I believe. About 2x the money, a better deal for high light.


----------



## The Exiled (Jan 4, 2010)

what is your water temperature with those lights on?
i would need co2 with that much light correct?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

The lights don't get hot but mine are raised. If you do one fixture (even if you keep your stock one), you will not need co2. With 2 it is a maybe.


----------



## BaltimoreGuy (Dec 23, 2009)

I recently upgraded my 29gallon tank, and bought a "1 x 55 watt Bright Kit" from AH Supply. You can retrofit it into your existing light fixture. It comes with all the hardware you will need and the only difference is the ballast has to be mounted on the outside of the fixture... Which you cant see unless your behind the aquarium. Going from my 20watt bulb (probably the same thing you have) to the new bulb & reflector makes a huuuge difference.

I should have cleaned up a little before taking the pic :angel:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

An AH Supply retro kit is the fastest upgrade you can do and keep your hood. It is also the most economical in the short run. In the longer run, replacement PC bulbs cost more than T5. Bulb fanatics will tell you PC bulbs are good for a year. That's great for peoplel raising plants for sale or high tech hobbyists. Reality is you'll probably want to replace the bulb once a year. In a couple of years if you are still into planted tanks and plants, you'll probably want to replace the hood with a nice T5 setup. 
The AH Supply reflector can be screwed to the existing supports for the white plastic in the strip light you have. 

http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm 

You will want the 1 x 55 Bright kit at $44.99
Order a bulb too. Purchasing a bulb separately will cost too much.


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

I have purchased a few light fixtures from the following for my saltwater aquarium. The lights are for reef systems BUT they also work for freshwater. I suggest looking at 6500K replacement bulbs for the long run but either way it's not a bad price for their fixtures.

http://aquatraders.com/

direct link http://shop.aquatraders.com/T5-High-Output-Aquarium-Light-s/9.htm

Best wishes,
James


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I would not go with aquatraders due to them being cheap and crappy. If I were in your situation, I would buy the 1x 55w or the the coralife strip t-5 mentioned above. i have a 29 gallon also and i have a current 65w model. Only problem with it is that plants lean torward the light fixture and it is not birght enough to grow Hc or glosso. If you are gonna get co2 pressurized- i would go with a 130w model.


----------

